# I?m looking for a new and unique way to train my pecs.



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I’m looking for a new and unique way to train my pecs. My gym has tons ofequipment available, but I feel like I’ve done them all to death!” Any ideas? Answer: There is nothing worse than being bored at the gym (except perhaps beingbored in the bedroom)! So you say you’ve used every piece of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

